# Alternative to Brownhills or Hymer 562



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi All, 
After much looking & searching it would seem that with a few mods the Hymer 562 gets as close to our 'wish list' as I can find. 
BUT :evil: 
I really don't want to have to deal with the people at Hymer UK (Preston Brownhills I think) - I've been in on 4 occassions in the last month & each time it's been like pulling teeth- & I mean the basics - like: 
Getting them to talk to us 
Getting them to unlock vans for us to look at 
Answers to simple questions like: 
Is there a choice of engine 
Can you do.... 
etc 

It really has left a bad taste in my mouth & a serious concern of parting with my hard earned to them. 
So - is there another Hymer dealer I don't know about that gets a good recommendation - or is there something very similar in another stable? 
For those who don't know, the 562 has: 
2 rear beds that make a large double, over a garage. Is 6.5m long & 2.14wide & is on a Ford chassis 

Thanks guys


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
There is a chap at Mansfield Woodhouse,deals with Hymers,some one has mentioned him recently,and allthough i pass often cannot remember the name,its on the corner of a cross roads,with traffic lights,there,thats narrowed it down.Lol.
Ted


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Edgehill Motorhomes, run by Paul and Lee Broadhurst.
http://www.edgehillmotorhomes.co.uk/

They used to deal almost exclusively with Hymer, but now have a lot more makes on their website. I guess a combination of recession and poorer £-€ exchange rate have prompted that.

Philip


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
www.edgehillmotorhomes.co.uk
01623 631837.
Did some checking,and this is the one i mean.
Edge Hill Motor Homes. Warsop Rd. Mansfield Woodhouse.
I have only spoken to him on the phone,but he seemed a very nice chap,and would appear to have a good name.Hope this helps.
Ted.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

A very good choice. I ordered my Exsis at the NEC last year,the salesman was very helpful.
We went to see a LHD version and confirmed the order.
I think that chap may have been too helpful as when we went to see it when it had been delivered,before PDI we were told he had left! :roll: 
You may have to bite the bullet and with a high staff turnover you may find a cooperative one Why not go to the NEC and have a look there.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

If you try Brownhills North East they have a decent salesman there called Nick (I think) . we very nearly bought of them as he was very helpful, but in the end we were offered a better deal.

We bought Hymer from Newark and although we did have a few problems I would buy again from them. 


Richard...


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi there

We quite often visited Brownhills on tyre ticking expeditions.

Last time we went we were very interested in a vehicle and were willing to sign on the dotted line (thank god we didnt cos we then found a MH that we love).

The guy we were discussing things with at Brownhills told us he was an ex car salesman and I think we knew more about how things happened/worked in the MH than he did and we were complete newbies.

Now of course having more experience we would know what we were looking for and to some extent with our first van it was sheer good luck that we chose such a good van. So what I am trying to say is that if you are a newbie you need to really talk to people who know what they are talking about.

You are looking at a Hymer and of course they are very good vans but I think the idea of going to the NEC is a good one cos you will be able to get on board and see how things operate and what the layouts are like.

By the way Eura Mobil do the sort of model you are talking about - see here http://www2.euramobil.de/_produkte_gb_2010/terrestra_teilintegriert_start.html

However finding a dealer in the UK is a bit difficult and I think you would need to go to Oaktree Motorhomes (note you will now get someone telling you not to go near Oaktree but our experience with them was good) or a person in Oxford that can supply them - sorry forgot his name - but they dont come cheap (mind you neither do Hymers :lol: :lol: )

Good luck in your choice.

Milly

Sorry Kelcat I have just re-read your post and realise that you are not a newbie and also that you were looking for a Ford not a Fiat.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I've bought two new motorhomes from Hymer UK over the last 10 years and always had them serviced there. However, they have suffered from the recession and the difficulties of shifting new Hymers this year with the exchange rate. The service has gone downhill very quickly. I think many of the good people have either left or been made redundant.

I want to replace my Hymer but I am not yet satisfied with the likelihood of good service from Hymer UK in the future. I'd go for a Euromobil but dealer support seems poor.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Kelcat 
We have recently purchased a new 562 from Hymer UK and found it has lived up to our expectations. Just completed 2,000 miles in France with no problems, drives like a dream. 

As to Hymer UK, we have had no problems dealing with then and as they are the only dealership in the UK you don't have much choice. 

We will only deal with one salesman and his name is Paul. Ask for him and see if it is any better. 

Keep believing 
Steve


----------



## bookworm (Dec 8, 2008)

Short answer: Burstner Aviano from Camper UK!!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

bookworm said:


> Short answer: Burstner Aviano from Camper UK!!


Excellent choice of dealer up north, have a look at the new Hobbys which we now stock.

Peter


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Guys
I really wish that I'd known about the NEC - but the next 7 days are mentally busy for me 
The Burstner doesn't appear to have a small enough model.
Peter - The Hobby was one of our first choices - but again for some reason its just that bit too long / wide when compared to the Hymer.

I'm not 100% on the Hymer; what we want is:
shorter length (currently just over 7m)
narrower (currently 2.3wide)
Garage - with internal access or easy conversion to
Twin beds that make 1 double - therefore not a rear washroom
Happy to sacrifice shower cubicle & sideways bench seat to reduce length


----------



## A12TCV (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Kelkat
As a matter of interest when did you visit Hymer UK in Preston.
Regards
A12TCV


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Have visited a few times in the last month.
Last time was this Saturday.
As someone who runs a large dealing with the public business (& used to do Sales Training for a multi-national) I appreciate that I'm somewhat 'touchy' about service levels - but it really was bad!


----------



## Rasalom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Alt suggestion*

Niesmann & Bischoff Flair - very expensive but appears similar to the spec you mentioned for the 562.

regards

Rasalom


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

Don't muck about, just go here. the ONLY place for anything Hymer!
http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/


----------



## clipper (May 22, 2005)

Why not import your self have just got my third Hymer all left hand drive a lot of savings to be made and first class service Look at Durrwangs of Dortman Web site
Clipper


----------



## A12TCV (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Kelcat
The reason I asked when you called at Preston is that I'm not only a motorhomer and member of this site, I am also the Business Manager at Hymer UK Preston.
Obviously I was extemely concerned when I read your post,and was surprised at your comments.
The fact of the matter is that I can confidently say that all our new and used motorhomes are all opened every day from 9am to 5pm every day without fail, last weekend being no exception. 
As one of the managers on duty last Sunday I actually assisted the salesmen to perform this duty and all new Hymers on the front forecourt were open to view in addition to an Exsis 512 and a 504 plus a B698 in the front showroom.
For the past 6 weeks there has been a 562 in the back showroom available to view and purchase.
However we sold the vehicle on Friday 8th of October and our policy is to secure the vehicle once it has been sold.
I would like to invite you to return to our showroom in Preston where I would be pleased to have the opportunity of discussing your future purchase
Regards
A12TCV


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Dear A12TCV, 
I wouldn't really have thought a public forum would be the best place for this, but as theres an inference in your post that you disagree with my version of events: 
We can only do this on a public forum because Hymer / Brownhills sales staff didn't take our details despite a long list of positive buying signals - I would have thought that high ticket sales guys would recognise a couple who've been on site 4 times in a month. 
I consulted with t'other half (better memory) - we were on site from 2:15-3.00. All of the vans to the right of the main entrance (from outside) were locked, I think they were all Exsis or B's - we ,eventually, got one of your staff to unlock 2 of them for us. But, he didn't stick around & left. 
We then managed to get another salesman to to show us around the 562 (please bear in mind this would be Saturday 9th & the vehicle, if sold, certainly wasn't locked)- but he was unable to answer our questions - like, choice of base vehicle, interiors, slight modifications. When I asked for the precise dimensions he took us over to a poster in the reception area & started taking us through the dimensions of the exsis562 (they're different). He explained we should speak to Nick who is your Hymer expert & has been on a course in Germany. Now I counted at least 3 different Salesmen & a non uniformed manager ( possibly you?) - & I'm being told you've one Hymer expert at Hymer UK?!? 
We asked if Nick was in - we were told he was in the back doing a handover - I know that comes first, but a proactive salesman would pop out to say hello - or at least expect one of his co-workers to take our details. They didn't & we left. 

I really don't like being negative regarding peoples businesses & jobs - however I also really don't like poor service. As a comparison a german Hymer dealer has answered at least 10 questions for me by return of email (all within minutes). 

A simple "Sorry - we seem to have got it wrong" might reactivate a potential buyer - but telling them they're wrong...


----------

